# "Total Firearms" or "Not Just Guns"



## pheasantguy (Jun 21, 2000)

I need some work done on my muzzleloader. I would normally take it to my local gunsmith but am unable to do so. The reason is that a few months back I started a new position in the Holt area. I have been working six days a week. I leave before the gunsmith opens and and do not get home until after he closes. He is not open on Sundays. I drive by both "Not Just Guns" and "Total Firearms". I could drop off the gun either at lunch time or after work. I have heard good and bad things about Total Firearms but have heard nothing about Not Just Guns. How about a recommendation?


----------



## flyfish (Dec 4, 2001)

Had a shotgun worked on at Total Firearms, Gunsmith did a great job, timely manner, priced fair.


----------



## CMR (Jul 25, 2003)

I believe "Not Just Guns" is retail only.


----------



## IH guy (Oct 10, 2009)

both have the same guy do there work. the kid a total isnt very good saw some poor porting work from him on a friends gun and heard not great things about some of his other work

his dad was great had him do some work fo me in the past I have been a tool maker for 12 years so i know good work when i see it. he retired


----------



## pheasantguy (Jun 21, 2000)

"flyfish", how recent was it that you had the work done at Total Firearms. 

"IH guy", that was what I have heard the most.

Anyone else? Any other reputable gunsmith in that locale?

Thanks again.


----------



## flyfish (Dec 4, 2001)

Been 3 years I think, had a stock put on and trigger guard broke off on 20 gauge, Dropped gun. Had to replace the whole action.


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

Give the regular guy a call. Tell him your situation and odds are he will work something out to accommodate you.. Be there before or after hours ? Meet up with you somewhere ? Heck he might just live down the road from you ???


----------



## bowhawker (Feb 17, 2008)

Gander mountain has good gunsmiths give them a call..


----------



## pheasantguy (Jun 21, 2000)

I got lucky. I had a friend who was in need of some gunsmithing and I recommended my "guy". My friend agreed to drop off my gun at the same time as his own.


----------

